# How do you all afford Mac?



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 9, 2005)

You guys sure have a lot of Mac stuff and you can't all be millionaires! I only have a few Mac things and even those i find hard to afford, so how do you guys do it? Do you have great jobs and don't have to worry about it or do you scrimp and save for precious Mac?

And what are your best tips for getting as much Mac as you can?


----------



## jasper17 (Jun 9, 2005)

I have a full time job and make good money so I set aside a certain amount from every paycheck that I allow myself to spend.  I've gotten some stuff cheap on ebay and I know some people get stuff for less at CCOs or by buying samples/ gently used stuff.  I just accumulate slowly except for when a new collection comes out, which is when I usually go crazy.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 9, 2005)

I have a Pro Card...


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jun 9, 2005)

I have a pro card, too. I am primarily an event planner, but I do some MU work on the side.  I am fortunate enough to make a comfortable living. I set aside about $200 a month for fun stuff and most of that ends up going to MAC, lol.


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 9, 2005)

Eh, I have good credit.  I know debt is bad, but I had a lot of hard times emotionally when I was younger, and makeup has always been a great antidepressant for me, so I figure better MAC than other things, right?


----------



## Star (Jun 9, 2005)

I am a kept woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(no seriously, we do alright and my husband knows how much I love buying makeup, and he does like to buy his own toys too!)


----------



## Oonie (Jun 9, 2005)

Mine is a few years old. I do work full-time. I really don't have any other indulgences and if I want to go all out. I just cut back on other things.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 9, 2005)

I make decent money and I agree with moonrevel,.. my ex husband really broke me down in the self esteem and emotional department so I budget each month for MAC-attacks depending on how much I like the upcoming collections. I write it down as "mental therapy",... nothing like the satified sigh after you get home and touch your precious haul and it makes me feel beautiful to wear it.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 9, 2005)

For me I buy bits and pieces at a time. I have yet to go on a all out MAC spree which I would love to.


----------



## lola336 (Jun 9, 2005)

I have been lucky to find some good deals on ebay..but I also tend to splurge at the store...but I must say that most of my collection came from ebay steals


----------



## gigiproductions (Jun 10, 2005)

i make good money and can play with a few dollaers on the side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and im about to get a pro card..also my MA friends get me free stuff


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_I am a kept woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(no seriously, we do alright and my husband knows how much I love buying makeup, and he does like to buy his own toys too!)_

 

ditto!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  honestly tho, we do pretty well, and my darling dh doesn't interfere with my addictions!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 10, 2005)

I work the streets to get da money.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 10, 2005)

We've been blessed with DH having a great job and I consider my MAC hauls as payment for everything I do around this house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and what DH doesn't know won't hurt me heh heh...)  Living with three men (two of them are small men, but still) I have to have something girly to splurge on!


----------



## Shawna (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't drink, I don't smoke, I don't do drugs............unless you count my mac addiction.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And both my hubby and I work opposite shifts so we don't pay for daycare.  One of us is always here.  Hard on the relationship, but if I have all that makeup and am pretty to look at, it's worth it.  Heh heh, trying to justify my spending.


----------



## lenjhn (Jun 10, 2005)

Though this would probably fall into the category of "nunya"  I just buy what I can when I can.  I just paid off all my credit cards and closed them, so I'll be doing a lot more conscientious spending.  Whatever you do, don't charge it!    I have a good job, and as long as I don't go nuts too often, it all works out.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 10, 2005)

i have no job right now because im going to school but i have a hefty trust fund but it mostly goes to paying my bills and i get 400 dollars to play with and if i have a job its even more fun:x


----------



## Racergirl (Jun 10, 2005)

Good question! I seriously wanted to know this too...because im a full time student and only get money from my parents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: I don't have a part-time job or anything either...though im looking into that. I get random modelling jobs, but they are *random* so i don't make alot off it.

Basically...i have nowhere near as much MAC stuff as anyone on here im guessing...only a few things...but im constantly wanting to  buy some after seeing all your looks. My dad sends me money every so often...he has no idea i spend quite a bit on makeup! And sooner or later he'll wonder where all the money is going so i have to stop. I still don't buy too much...and i never buy from the store, only ebay, or if i know someone selling something cheaper.

Maybe i should get a part time job then i could get more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but uni work is alot!!!!


----------



## Onederland (Jun 10, 2005)

Well being 16....

Grades = Money.


----------



## user2 (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Well being 16....

Grades = Money. 




_

 
Yup he's right...although I'm 21!
And there're so many occasions during the year to get some MAC stuff (or even money) from your friends and family! 
My last huge haul was around christmas! And it was paid by my parents!


----------



## cheapcityhalo (Jun 10, 2005)

I wish my parents gave me money for grades. I managed a GPA 4.17 and nope, no money...

I usually save money. And I usually want to save money for CDs and what not, but I spend it on MAC. Haha.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 10, 2005)

my parent don't give me money for make=-up, they think that I have enough allready, and this is not something I wanna ask money for frommy parents. I still live with my parents, and I don't have to pay them money for living in their house. I just got started in the hospital, and when I take oof the money I need to save, I still have plenty for MAC left.
I also do not buy a lot of other things as well, /I don't have a shoe addiction, I only have 3 pairs of jeans, and I don't have a car, just a scooter, so that's a big money saver as well. 
I also get a lot of samples from MAC, and when I'm out of money, I can use that 'till I can buy the full size item


----------



## vicuna1 (Jun 10, 2005)

I have two makeup addictions: MAC and Dior, and both addictions involve the eyes more than the other products, and I am a major sucker for palettes. I find the MAC products to be way way less expensive than the Dior. I make a laughably low wage, but would rather do without food than a new eye color palette. It's a win-win for this otherwise overly well fed chickie.


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 10, 2005)

in the grand scheme of the high-end makeup world, MAC is a BARGAIN!!!!

especially here in Canada, because it's manufactured here and we don't have to pay duty and VAT taxes on it!






a NARS blush in Canada costs twice as much as a MAC blush and you get less in a package.

i'm also not an indiscriminate buyer - if i'm not going to wear it, i don't buy it.  for the most part, i take my mistakes back within a couple of weeks.


----------



## mybeautifulface (Jun 10, 2005)

I have two jobs.  One pays the bill and the other pays for MAC. Oh and it helps I have a pro card.


----------



## glamella (Jun 10, 2005)

I work my butt off, LOL. Seriously, now that I have been working in my career for a while, I do okay. I don't have a huge collection of makeup tho, I can't stand clutter.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a job and make pretty decent money and when I really want something I set the money aside. Granted I know I spend way too much money on makeup and that doesn't just include MAC that includes Sephora as well and whatever drug store junk I pick up as well. I would rather spend my money on makeup then anything else. I have gotten better in managing my money though and buying when its important and not just spending to spend. I have many items I have purchased on impulse and only used a handfull of times so now I only try to purchase items I know I will get the most use out of.


----------



## LRMakeup (Jun 10, 2005)

the pro card saves my life... and my checkbook!!


----------



## Oonie (Jun 10, 2005)

I want a PRO card!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
I am a kept woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(no seriously, we do alright and my husband knows how much I love buying makeup, and he does like to buy his own toys too!)

 

ditto!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  honestly tho, we do pretty well, and my darling dh doesn't interfere with my addictions!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Another kept woman here!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_I am a kept woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(no seriously, we do alright and my husband knows how much I love buying makeup, and he does like to buy his own toys too!)_

 
Ditto!  plus I don't go crazy when I do buy stuff, a couple of things here and there.  And he's a smart man--he buys me MAC for Christmas and birthdays, w00t!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Whore* 
_the pro card saves my life... and my checkbook!!_

 
how do so many of you have a pro card?? Do you ALL work in the makeup/hair business?? Is that the only way you can get one?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jun 10, 2005)

You can get a pro card if you work in hair, makeup, nails, fashion, tv, anyplace where makeup is a necessity. You need to have 2 forms of proof that you are working, like a liscense, contract, letter of recomendation, etc.


----------



## laceymeow (Jun 10, 2005)

i really can't afford it, but i find ways. i shop at the discount groceries and i save a lot (cuts my grocery bill in half!!), so that saved $$$ goes to mac usually.


----------



## odium (Jun 10, 2005)

it's my only vice. it's kind of like therapy for me. it seems not matter how much i spend, i never feel guilty about it. i'm pretty good with only purchasing colours/things i will definitely use. otherwise, my credit card gets a bit of a work-out at mac on the occasional basis.


----------



## litlaur (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a very sweet boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, I don't do much shopping (other than for MAC) or going out. I usually do a big MAC spree at the beginning of each semester when I get my refund check. That + my job + my boyfriend's job feeds my obsession.

I also try to save money other ways. I turn off the air conditioner at night, I turn off every light I'm not using, I  make lunch and dinner at home, I buy cat food and litter in the largest amount possible (that way, I don't skimp on quality, but I still save money). And more MAC-related, I B2M and buy mostly pans.


----------



## Demosthenes (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a PPID, but sadly, I can't buy much now because I just quit my day job and I'm relying only on freelancing appointments.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm gonna be so poor.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

Like I've said, I have a Pro card, so it really help to buy more stuff! (I've saved 110$ CDN on Belle Azure, Lipgelee, Sunshrine and Lady Sol) 

I have 2 jobs, and I'm paid to go to school. 

I have a condo to pay, phone bills, internet bills, everything. I still can find the money to buy makeup, but I can't spend too much like I was doing 1 year ago!

I'm not addicted to others brands (Except Biotherm, but only 4-5 products per year), I don't buy a lot of clothes, don't smoke or drink...

Oh and by the way, my parents and my boyfriend never buy makeup for me, they already know that I have too much makeup! They prefer to give me others things.


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_You can get a pro card if you work in hair, makeup, nails, fashion, tv, anyplace where makeup is a necessity. You need to have 2 forms of proof that you are working, like a liscense, contract, letter of recomendation, etc._

 
not necessarily.

i am a makeup WRITER.

that does NOT entitle me to a Pro card.






i used to have one but had to give it back when Frank and Frank sold the company to Lauder....


----------



## martygreene (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm a freelance makeup artist, and I do film/theatre work, so I generally get reimbursement for those projects.

For my own personal use, I only buy what I know I will use. I don't buy backups of things, I don't buy every LE item just because it's LE, and I don't buy hundreds of eyeshadow colors when I know I will generally not use most of them.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jun 10, 2005)

I am currently not supposed to be buying much 
:-X I haven't ordered belle azure I have to wait until after the 20th.  If you've read sophie kinsella - you can know how I think - :-X.  I am a teacher...my hubby is a cop -  I am not employed right now but technically until august I'm on vacation - LOL.  I'm praying for another teaching job to support mac.  I do also love clothes shopping - but have slowed down on that as I discovered I was spending $40 -50 amonth in walmart on crap that I didn't need decided to spend on makeup that I love.  I've cut back on toy budget I used to give EVERY last dime to buy just total crap for the kids they do not need that clutters my house up.  I used to spend everything on clothes that they ruined and also cluttered because I waaay overdid it on the clothes... the makeup doesn't clutter.  So I'm trying to cut back in other areas.  I'm getting better at it.  I used to think that I had to "keep up" with people over what my kids had... ha.. they do not need high dollar junk all the time (game cube games etc). 

OH I also drive a car thats paid for... consolodated my student loans and my house payment is $208 a month.  Sooooo that frees up some more disposable income... but I haven't bought mac since the end of may. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 boo hoo.    

The 20th -21-22 can't come soon enough for this mac addict.  I LOVE my new addiction.   and I ramble...lol- mac is a bargain compared to other lines too.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoe Crazy* 
_I have a job and make pretty decent money and when I really want something I set the money aside. Granted I know I spend way too much money on makeup and that doesn't just include MAC that includes Sephora as well and whatever drug store junk I pick up as well. I would rather spend my money on makeup then anything else. I have gotten better in managing my money though and buying when its important and not just spending to spend. I have many items I have purchased on impulse and only used a handfull of times so now I only try to purchase items I know I will get the most use out of._

 
I go through spells on what I spend money on.   I think I'm going to cut back and go without satelite TV for a while - plus its better for my kids.  My husband is huffy he wants a savings account... I do too... but I'm so not good at saving money. I like walgreens right now.  But I'm going to wait for mac.


----------



## Onederland (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
_in the grand scheme of the high-end makeup world, MAC is a BARGAIN!!!!_

 
true dat.


----------



## mspixieears (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_Eh, I have good credit.  I know debt is bad, but I had a lot of hard times emotionally when I was younger, and makeup has always been a great antidepressant for me, so I figure better MAC than other things, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Plus the side effects are much less hazardous,  unless you get into serious debt. Buying makeup used to be a bit of an antidepressant for me too, but I've recently just broke the habit.

I set aside dough every now and then for a semi-decent haul. I guess I don't have anyone dependent upon me, which means more money for me, though my medical bills can be a real killer. Largely because of my long-term illness, I live with my folks who are, give or take a few bad moods and habits, wonderful people, and very generously do not pressure me financially.

I have no right to be depressed; I'm one lucky girl *sad smile*. Damn neurochemistry *shakes fist in anger*.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jun 11, 2005)

i work for Estee Lauder companies (though not for MAC) and so i can get discounted MAC at our staff shop-though the range isn't fantastic. im also a freelance make-up artist so im hoping to get my hands on a PRO card when ive got time to get down into the city. 
but having said that im a uni students full time and i work a lot of hours for someone that studies-i see MAC and make-up in general as a reward for fitting so much into my life. Also as some of the other girls mentioned i don't smoke, do drugs or drink all that often so ive got to have one little vice


----------



## sher (Jun 13, 2005)

*I went to college!*

Now I have a great job that I love and can afford my MU habit.


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a job


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
_
a NARS blush in Canada costs twice as much as a MAC blush and you get less in a package.._

 
its actually not even $9 more


----------



## mrskloo (Jun 13, 2005)

My hubby supports me. Gosh, I sound like such a bum. But as Dr. Phil said, being a stay at home mom is like working 2 full time jobs. 

He used to work 2 jobs: 1 at a hospital and 1 for the university (that one he could do at home and I did it for him). But since the move, he's decided to take time off until we settle. So I can't buy too much things right now... excpet for the LE things that I want and special occasions like Valentines, Birthdays, Anniversaries, etc. Everything else can wait. That's also why I'm trying to sell some things.

All I have to say is that I've gotten such great stuff on MUA and eBay. So that's where most of my online time goes. Searching for deals, I guess.

We have a bunch of credit card bills to pay but come August, majority of them will be paid off. I paid off my car before we got together, so that has never been an issue. My husband has a moped to go to work and school, so that saves us on gas. That cut our gas from $100+ in half. We now fill up our car every 2 weeks. I just think that's so awesome! The only other thing we really spend money on is eating out and video games for the other half. 

I do a lot of budgeting with groceries and general items. Walmart is my best friend. 

This was much longer than what I wanted to write with a lot of information that need not be known but I'm too lazy to go through it, again.


----------



## glassjaw326 (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *canadiangirl_1117* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
I am a kept woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(no seriously, we do alright and my husband knows how much I love buying makeup, and he does like to buy his own toys too!)

 
Ditto!  plus I don't go crazy when I do buy stuff, a couple of things here and there.  And he's a smart man--he buys me MAC for Christmas and birthdays, w00t!_

 
My bf is smart also, he buys me mac gc's for christmas, valentines, and b-days i love him! I work at a record label f/t and then at sephora on saturdays. so i usually spend whatever money from sephora on mac which is right downstairs from us! my collection is slowly growing!


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

a NARS blush in Canada costs twice as much as a MAC blush and you get less in a package..

 
its actually not even $9 more_

 
$10 more now.


last time i bought a NARS blush - it was $28 Cdn compared to $16 - at the time - for MAC.  okay, not double, but pretty darn close.

now it's $20 for MAC and $30 for NARS!






and the truth is, i don't think the NARS quality is so much better that it warrants that price.

could be worse...  a friend of mine tried a mascara at a Holt's counter one day and was informed that the MASCARA was

*$55.00!*


----------



## smilezlie (Jun 13, 2005)

i dont make decent money at my job {disneyland} but i work a LOT! (60+ hrs a week....u heard me!)

because i work soooo much i rarely get to go to the mall, maybe once every 2 weeks. since i live at home and all i have to pay for is car insurance and gas right now and im always at work money builds up so when i do go to the mall i spend a lot!

right now i have 2 obsessions: MAC and Hollister. 

neither of them do me much good right now because disney has strict rules on makeup so i cant wear anything fun, and im always in my uniform so clothes arnt much use either........i just get through the days knowing im working so that the one day i have off i can at least look cute!


----------



## Janice (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_I have a job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You do?


----------



## Janice (Jun 13, 2005)

Work my butt off! 

My car is paid for, work gives me a company vehicle (a cute ford ranger), a gas card, and a great salary, and thankfully I have a hunnie who totally understands my MAC obsession and enables it.


----------



## CaliKris (Jul 11, 2005)

I work my butt off. Usually 50-55 hours a week. Plus my boss give me a nice bonus the first of each month. After all the bills are paid and my son is fed, whatever is leftover is all mine! I don't go nutts, usually I go when I need something specific or a new line comes out. I usually don't buy just because. I do blame my obsession on a good friend, she got me started and I just can't stop now!

I also have a great boyfriend who picks me up a lipglass or e/s here and there. I don't think he understands the obsession, and thinks I am crazy at times, but he deals with it.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jul 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hypnotic_daydreamer* 
_I Use my MAC Pro card with 40% discount!! LOL What can you say... I love being a makeup artist so many benefits to it !!!_

 
the picture u have of yourself in your banner.....the tattoo you have on your arm i have on my calf lol,,, seriously it looks like the same thing it was my first tattoo when i was 16 but looks like mine has more elaborate tail feathers but its almost identical!


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 10, 2008)

Its not the most expensive make up out there though. But still
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes me poor


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 10, 2008)

I tend to temp between different jobs at the weekends, it's really long hours and hard work but it pays off, I also study during the week. I was making like the equivalent of £250/$500 every 4 weeks really at my last job though. So I'd save most of it then spend the rest on MAC if there was some things I really wanted. I'm living with my parents right now whilst I study so I'm not really having to pay rent and stuff which helps.

I never usually buy lipsticks I b2m my e/s and blush empties for them usually and I always make good use of offer days at my local counter which is in Debenhams department store. Sometimes they have 10% off on Thursdays and have gift vouchers - I just for some through for £20 off when you spent over £80 or something.

I sometimes tend to buy off the girls and guys on here who have bought stuff they are no longer wanting, often that's cheaper and I also go CCO shopping here in the UK and in Orlando where I spend my Summers.

Birthdays/Christmas are also good - if people ask me what I'd like I might specify a MAC product or ask for gift cards.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaliKris* 

 
_I work my butt off. Usually 50-55 hours a week. Plus my boss give me a nice bonus the first of each month. After all the bills are paid and my son is fed, whatever is leftover is all mine! I don't go nutts, usually I go when I need something specific or a new line comes out. I usually don't buy just because. I do blame my obsession on a good friend, she got me started and I just can't stop now!

I also have a great boyfriend who picks me up a lipglass or e/s here and there. I don't think he understands the obsession, and thinks I am crazy at times, but he deals with it._

 
Me too! I work 69 hrs in a two week period. I make good money and my Boo, friends and family also support my habit. When gift giving holidays come around I always ask for MAC,Sephora and Ulta gift cards. New Years Day Gift, Valentines, Mother's Day ( from more than one person, this day adds up), Easter ( Easter Basket stuffer), Christmas( again multiple giftcards) Birthday( multiples again) and  any thing else throughout the year I buy or Boo will buy.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 10, 2008)

I've got a husband that's very good to me and gives me a monthly budget to spend on what I want...which is often MAC (although he also complains about my habit, too).  Annnnd, I've been known to use some of my student loans, too, but I really try to limit that to a minimum.  I love hitting CCOs to find great stuff I missed, and I'll also get stuff off e-Bay or from the lovely ladies here.  Back in the day when I worked (before I went to grad school) my habit was self-funded.  The way I see it, there are worse addictions out there than makeup!


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 10, 2008)

priorities, priorities, priorities. You put your money where you want it most, right? I agree that it is frustrating because you want the whole freaking mac collection, but it takes so much time. you will never feel like you have enough of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but if you want to get a good discount on MAC, just become best buddies with someone who works for MAC and hopefully they will hook you up. The discount is unbelievable, and of course they get all the new collections for free! So jealous! or work for MAC yourself...

OR of course my favorite is Christmas...everyone kept asking me what I wanted and I had no idea, then I was like well fine, all I want MAC! and that's what I got. plus a few pairs of socks and weird stuff like that. haha. So yea milk the holidays! 

If those don't work, husbands are good too.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a very and I mean very generous husband!He supports all my shopping addictions including Mac


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 10, 2008)

I buy almost everything from the US - its cheaper by nearly half compared to AU, although I often call my pro store and get stuff from them as well if I cant find what I want or dont want to wait for it. My US friends have been great, without them I almost certainly wouldnt have the stuff that I have, so thank-you gals! xxxx


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 10, 2008)

We own our own businesses & work very hard. But unlike a lot of the gals on here that are young & still in college, I'm much older and am not in the same financial situation. Like Dominican Barbie, my hubby is very generous & supportive.

Relatively speaking, I don't think MAC is all that expensive. Some drugstore makeup is 7, 8, 9 dollars so a little more for MAC is decent. I've got a little Chanel habit going on & theirs is a bit pricey


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 10, 2008)

I also have a very generous husband who supports and enables my MAC habit.  He often asks on his own when the next collection is coming, and how much money I need for the things I'd like to have.  I also ask for gift cards for my birthday or holidays.


----------



## mreichert (Apr 10, 2008)

I worked my butt off since I was 16! I just recently have quit my job teaching (it was causing stress related health problems), but fortunately my husband can support us. He doesn't make a ton, but we do not have kids, so that helps some.  Plus I teach piano lessons on the side- that is my "spending money"


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a pro card. Also, I'm self employed, so I make good $$$.
My addiction is MAC, shoes & LV


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 10, 2008)

one word = boyfriend
lol


----------



## Deirdre (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a pretty good job, and my husband does as well.  We don't have kids.  Since I quit smoking, I've been buying whatever the heck I please from MAC.  It's my new habit, and it costs considerably less than the $10.00 per day I'd have spent on smoking.

Hmmm, if I put myself on a no-buy for a year, I could probably go on a nice little trip.


----------



## Distinque (Apr 10, 2008)

I set an amount of $50 per Mac collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I want more from one collection then I need to spend lower on another collection.


----------



## lovely333 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a pretty good job but lots of bills and two kids but I make room for my MAC. My husband doesn't really say anything because it makes me happy. I save money by bargin shopping for the kids (tj maxx, marshalls, outlet stores) and like someone else said walmart is my best friend.


----------



## MissVivaMac (Apr 10, 2008)

i got lucky and got a job there. haha
now my bathroom counter is covered for free.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 11, 2008)

My husband takes good care of me...he gets mad at my addiction, but we don't have kids and I work full time...so I manage to feed my MAC addiction!  I love my MAC!


----------



## lara (Apr 11, 2008)

I work two make-up related jobs. Three if you count unpaid hours on Specktra


----------



## KikiB (Apr 11, 2008)

Well I work my butt off at my job, I don't pay any bills, I live at home with the parents, and I look at it as my indulgence. Since I have a dress code of black for work (I can wear white shirts, but I prefer black), I tend to do more elaborate makeup looks and customers are astounded-for example, doing 3D Silver glitter from the crease to brow one day with Moon's Reflection on the eyelid. 

Also it's cheaper than some of my other favourite brands!


----------



## tripwirechick (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a decent job and live at home, but MAC prices are so inflated here that it's basically all I spend my money on, after I pay for necessities.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol with great difficulty! I have a full time job but just as I got into MAC I've  had to start paying more bills and my rent went up. But I think its helping that family and boyfriend are seeing it as more than a phase and are trying to support it. He's bought me an eyeshadow and a blush before but I'm pushing for an all MAC birthday and Christmas now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That would be a SWEET sight christmas morning...the whole holiday collection underneath the tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also training to be a make up artist now and once I've done a few courses I'll be applying for my MAC Pro card


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 11, 2008)

I had money before I became a student so I spent that on MAC. I get gift cards for my bday and xmas from my dad (there coles myer cards and I don't really shop at any of the companys own by them so I use the gift cards at the MAC counters at myer) Um I worked a little over summer so my first pay check went completely to MAC. Now I only buy things I really want, I really have no money. Or get stuff off ebay.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 11, 2008)

^^ you're so lucky.... we have myer but no mac counter here, only in sydney


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 11, 2008)

I work full time and have a partner who realises buying me MAC keeps him in my good books lol !


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm a lawyer so I get decent money to spend on MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I usually set aside £500 for make-up and clothes. If I have a huge haul one month I just get less clothes during that month.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 11, 2008)

My pay is fair enough for what I do, so I have a little bit of spending money each month. However, I do have debts I'm in the process of repaying so obviously,  they are my priority. It would seem very strange and unpleasant to me if my husband gave me spending money or paid for my make-up; we share all the bills and joint expenses but use our own, completely separate money for our own unnecessary-but-nice-to-have things.

I never get make-up as a present or receive gift cards either. I sometimes ask my husband or family (only when they're looking for gift suggestions!) but they never take me up on it as they reckon it's a 'silly' gift and one I wouldn't be able to keep and appreciate after the event, even though that's clearly not true!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_^^ you're so lucky.... we have myer but no mac counter here, only in sydney 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I'm pretty lucky. I live a 20min bus trip away from chadstone where there's a MAC counter and we have a pro store here.

There needs to be more MAC counters regionally, for all the poor young aussies who haven't experienced the thrill of MAC. I first found MAC when I was about 18.


----------



## theend (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm a student and I don't work except in summer, but I'm very un-student like and spend my grant and loan money on makeup treats rather than drinking and going out a lot. My mother still thinks I buy too much makeup, but I have a budget and I stick to it. I'd much rather have a new MAC eyeshadow then a couple of drinks. Lasts longer.


----------



## matteell (Apr 11, 2008)

if you dont have enough money set some aside each week in a little container, then the end of the month go get some mac..

I just love mac, it stays on sooo well, and last a long time, you dont have to use as much as drugstore makeup..


----------



## Winnie (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theend* 

 
_I'm very un-student like and spend my grant and loan money on makeup treats rather than drinking and going out a lot_

 
I am totally the same! I do go out very occassionally but I don't spend much money on drink because I'm a bit of a lightweight. I have holiday work too, so I've been able to splurge a bit more this Easter!


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Apr 11, 2008)

I sold one of my kidneys. 





J/K I don't really shop for clothes much so that money goes to makeup. YAY


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm in school full-time so i work part-time. The money that i make goes to MAC


----------



## venacava (Apr 12, 2008)

I work full-time. MAC is my only vice. Clothes and shoes etc are all great but I always make sure that I never spend capriciously on them and only buy the stuff I really need. Also, not having a mortgage and car helps.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Apr 12, 2008)

I work in cosmetics (not mac) so that has kind of taken the edge off of my addiction to Mac as I have to focus on other lines.  Though money that I make usually goes back into makeup!  

Living literally across the street from a Mac counter does NOT help!!!!


----------



## artificial (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a decent full-time job in retail management, and I've learned to budget for upcoming product lines


----------



## Angelcorrine (Apr 12, 2008)

Being very lucky and finding a good job is first and foremost how I'm able to.  Also, my fiance and I have a budget that we stick to.  We pay the mortgage and other bills and put away for retirement first.  Then, half of the leftovers goes into savings and half gets split between the two of us for gas, personal expenses, and spending money.


----------



## foxynats (Apr 12, 2008)

haha.. i can't afford MAC... but i buy it anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xx


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2008)

i'm a student, i don't work..my dad gives me money


----------



## mimanchi (Apr 12, 2008)

Like Foxy, I can't afford mac, but I still buy them anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I'm a student, i work around 20 part-time a week, Most of that money is spent on rent, whatever left is for makeup and shoes. But I'm a freelanced interpreter as well and that job pay loads so when I've got some assignments I use that money for shopping sprees. Sometimes I work very hard and earn quite a lot for a full time student. I wouldnt be so poor if I'm not addicted to MAC.


----------



## foxynats (Apr 12, 2008)

^^ Ahh i was lucky that my MAC addiction came in just after i'd finished uni and got a 'real-job' or else i'd be even more skint. lol. xx


----------



## Shepherdess (Apr 13, 2008)

I work and I have a pro card..


----------



## yorkshiregal (Apr 13, 2008)

I buy what ever I can which is not much as I'm a student but my partner buys me quite a lot of Mac products


----------



## Socialite (Apr 13, 2008)

VISA!

but i pay it off every month so it's okay...

i'm an insurance agent so i make good money
and i spend it well


----------



## musicalhouses (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theend* 

 
_I'm a student and I don't work except in summer, but I'm very un-student like and spend my grant and loan money on makeup treats rather than drinking and going out a lot. My mother still thinks I buy too much makeup, but I have a budget and I stick to it. I'd much rather have a new MAC eyeshadow then a couple of drinks. Lasts longer._

 
omg this sounds like me...im a student too, so im very budget conscious. but i think its OK because i dont spend on anything else (like REALLY don't spend on anything else, e.g. i bring out a water bottle when i go out so i dont have to waste money on drinks kind of not spending on anything else), so i feel free to splurge on MU


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 15, 2008)

WELL AS FOR BEING 18 and having a pretty good collection. buying a little at a time = A WHOLE LOT OF MAC haha. ALSO i started since i was a freshman and now i am a senior in high school. so i had 4 years =)


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Apr 15, 2008)

My mom gives me money to buy makeup and clothes and I also get an allowence but thats still not enough so im thinking about getting a job.My mom is pretty generious with her money so she gives me between $100 and $300 every couple of weeks to spend on whatever I want and all of it goes toward mac and she also takes me shopping and she buys me more when were there at the mall.Im really lucky to have such a great and understanding mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## TonyaB (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm 15 I make about $600 a month, I'm a Graphic/Web designer, my only source of income, I don't rely on my parents.
I buy a couple things at a time from MAC. I only buy things I think I'll use at least 3/4 times a week. And in the end I have a fair amount of MAC things.


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TonyaB* 

 
_I'm 15 I make about $600 a month, I'm a Graphic/Web designer, my only source of income, I don't rely on my parents.
I buy a couple things at a time from MAC. I only buy things I think I'll use at least 3/4 times a week. And in the end I have a fair amount of MAC things._

 





 thats a lot of money to be making for a 15 year old!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Apr 15, 2008)

*I watch Specktra closely for up coming collections and I save. I also quit eating fast food. I was spending almost $60 a week on eating out!!!! lost weight too!!! and I also go to CCO's to get staples and old things I missed out on!!! really the trick is SAVE because I know I spent $200 on MAC just in this month alone and I know people spend WAAAAAY more than that...*


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 15, 2008)

Haha! Hurray for kept women! My husband's the same way he actually purchased a few MAC eyeshadows for me for Valentine's day since I don't like flowers, and I swear every time he goes off on a business trip he comes home and my makeup collection somehow seems bigger


----------



## Divinity (Apr 16, 2008)

I remember being a little more cautious when I first discovered MAC.  But I do have a great paying job now and I only go crazy on few collections a year, so the money is there when I "need" it.  A great tip is to purchase colors that are not similar to those you already have.


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2008)

I work full time and make decent money. No one every buys my make-up for me, I pay everything for myself with my own money.


----------



## theend (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *musicalhouses* 

 
_omg this sounds like me...im a student too, so im very budget conscious. but i think its OK because i dont spend on anything else (like REALLY don't spend on anything else, e.g. i bring out a water bottle when i go out so i dont have to waste money on drinks kind of not spending on anything else), so i feel free to splurge on MU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heh same here. I make my own sandwiches for lunch if I'm going to be on campus rather than buying food there.


----------



## righteothen (Apr 16, 2008)

I ask for gift cards for things like birthdays from my mom, because I know I am so hard to shop for.  I use those for new collections, and if I don't have enough on a card, I save from things like eating out, or go to a CCO to get staples.

That said, my spending on MAC is only around $50 a month average, because even if it's LE, I'm not going to buy it unless I know I will use it (like True Romantic, which I am in love with ^^).


----------



## righteothen (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theend* 

 
_Heh same here. I make my own sandwiches for lunch if I'm going to be on campus rather than buying food there._

 
I did that for years (all the way though high school and college).  It's amazing how much money you don't spend when you bring leftovers and water/soda from home ^_^.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 16, 2008)

My husband has a great job, works full time, so he let's me have my fun. If he can buy the Play Station 3, the PSP, the Nintendo Wii and all the other gaming crap he wants, I can get my ass some make up! LOL


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm a student so spend grants/loans on makeup, I live at home so I don't really have any expsenses other than my car. All my friends think I'm mad spending my money the way I do and not putting it into a savings account. But I enjoy it, may as well do what I want with the money. 

My parents do give me some money that I save if there is something from the next few collections that I want. My dad gave me some money last month so that payed for my Heatherette haul.  

When I finish university I can't wait to get a job and to be able to afford more than I can now, I want loads of brushes and things from the permanent line that I just can't afford after I get the few things I like from the new collections every month.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 16, 2008)

Work part time but set aside some money for each collection I am interested in. I need to stop though because I have so many bills to pay. :\


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 16, 2008)

Limiting myself! Going to CCOs. Finding Dupes. But, I just got my PRO Card so, I think I will splurge a little now!!!


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 29, 2008)

I cant really afford mac, but what im going to do is work a hell of alot next week, so i can do a big spend.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 29, 2008)

this is such a great thread.....i dont buy MAC but althou i do like to get my hands on more lol....
i buy on ebay or i buy on makeup sites such as this one....
but right now im focusing on buy brushes more then makeup etc as i need brushes as i feel they are important!!     
I get a small amout of money from the government for having daughter and i splurge with that after puting aside some money or getting the things i need....but i do depend on bfs wage and altho he earns more then enuff id like to buy it with wat i have.....as makes me feel proud that i can do it with my own....but i am looking for work...desperatly want work so i can go to the MAC stores lol


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 29, 2008)

I work full time and pick up a good wage, I bought my flat last year on my own, so i'm paying all the bills, mortgage etc... on my single wage. But after all that what I have left allows me to buy mac or whatever I want. Each month my collection grows a little.

I sacrifce some things too, I don't go out clubbing or whatever every weekend, which I consider to be waste of money, I go out every 3 weeks or so which allows me more money to spend on MAC too.

Its all about finding the right balace for you.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 29, 2008)

I work full time and have a good income. If I like something, I'll buy them I but never overspend


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 29, 2008)

My husband and I worked out a budget, and I get about $200 a month for spending money.  It comes from there.  Thankfully, there's not too much I want right now, so I can save for the stuff I really want.  Thankfully, I've been collecting for awhile, so I have a good collection going on.  And because I don't like wearing bright colors to work, I have a lot I haven't played with that much, so it's like I have new stuff all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess it's all about prioritizing.  Like emeraldjewels, I don't go out.  I don't spend a lot on clothes or shoes.  Makeup's my vice, and I have to save for it.  But it's worth it


----------



## Korms (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm a student but I also work.  My income is minimal so I only buy basics that I actually need and use (foundation, concealer etc).  All of my MAC products are well used.


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a pro card. I have a f/t job but i also freelance as a MUA. I've been meaning to work for MAC I make way more money at my f/t so i'll do MU on weekends, holidays, birthdays, weddings, just because. Even though I'm big on budgeting I dont ever budget for MAC but the dinero is always there some how. I just cant seem to budget myself for MAC alone because the thought of spending so much on makeup kills me but if i just do it in the heat of the moment it wont be so bad..plus i get my money back when i do a gig....oh yea and everyone knows im big on MAC so im easy on gifts.MAC never gets old.


----------



## banjobama (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 

 
_You guys sure have a lot of Mac stuff and you can't all be millionaires! I only have a few Mac things and even those i find hard to afford, so how do you guys do it? Do you have great jobs and don't have to worry about it or do you scrimp and save for precious Mac?

And what are your best tips for getting as much Mac as you can?_

 
I'm also somewhat of a kept woman, lol. But before that, honestly one of the biggest ways I built my collection was buying gently used stuff here on Specktra. I bought so many quads, and now I'm kind of like, what am I supposed to do with all this? haha. 

Also my mom and sister know to buy me makeup for presents. I told my mom to get me one of the holiday eye palettes this year.

And you don't need to be a MAC snob. Once it's on your face nobody is going to know what the brand is so do whatever makes you feel like you look best.


----------



## lunargen (Oct 29, 2008)

By closing my eyes when I slide the card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But seriously, a whole lot of overtime, and mad budgeting skills. ^^b


----------



## toparistonight (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm a student and live at home and don't pay for my bills and stuff, so I only have a part-time job, but luckily for me its for a really good employer. I only work seven hours a week but normally end up with about £300 ($500ish, I think) a month. Because I work for a branch of a department store, I get a staff discount of 25% off on brands they sell, like Dior/Chanel/Estee Lauder/Clinique. Which gives me a bit extra money to spend on MAC. If I know a collection is coming up, I'll try and work some extra hours, but mostly I set about £100-£150 from my pay aside to spend on new collections and the like. Oh, and I only buy what I'm actually going to use. It makes me mad when I see people buying stuff just cause its LE or whatever.


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 29, 2008)

I work PT as a nurse (of course), I also do freelance on the side and my hubby work FT and OT almost every other week. The pro card helps too, not really b/c it makes me buy more.


----------



## carandru (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_And you don't need to be a MAC snob. Once it's on your face nobody is going to know what the brand is so do whatever makes you feel like you look best._

 
I totally agree.  My hubby and I were just talking about that last night.  Like it it looks the same, functions the same or very similarly, and is cheaper why not get it?  No one knows who made that color on your face just by looking at you.    

As far as how I afford MAC, my hubby and I both have f/t jobs.  We put our collective money in our joint account each month and whatever is left over is put into our personal accounts.  He saves all his money and I spend all mine, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I dont' really budget for MAC or makeup or anything for that matter.  I have a self imposed limit that my checking account cannot go under and I usually buy what I want until I reach that limit.  Some months that means more makeup and some months that means more essential items like clothes, lol.

I also try to buy items when I can get some sort of "discount".  So I'll get most of my MAC products from Macys.com where I get a 20% discount.  If they dont' have it there, I'll buy from the mac website w/ a free shipping code so I don't have to pay taxes.  And lastly, if I need it right then or its sold out everywhere, I'll go to my MAC counter.  But I hate buying there b/c then I have to pay full price and taxes lol.  

But who can resist MAC goodies when you see them in person?  Not I, definitely not I.


----------



## cmonster (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm still a student, but since I have a steady income and I don't have to pay for anything (ie transportation, food, etc...) I can splurge on makeup like MAC


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a good paying job. However, I only buy MAC after paying for various expenses such as mortgage, insurance, student loan.....and also after saving a percentage of my income for the future. 

That being said, I don't buy as much MAC as I used to. I feel that my collection is mostly complete. Nowadays I buy 1-2 things or nothing from each collection. I think it's all about balance.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 29, 2008)

I work F/T and my only indulgences are clothes, shoes and makeup. My rent's inclusive of all bills and I only have to pay for my Sky TV (cable to you guys) on top of that.
I REFUSE to buy at UK counters anymore cos I'm being ripped off, so either buy what I want off U.S Ebay or have splurges everytime I fly to NY to visit my boyf.


----------



## eulchen (Oct 29, 2008)

i get money from my parents and i work next to university, which leaves me with about 600 to 700€, for paying everything i need. (rent, phone, food, books, clothes...) i had to cut back the past half year as i was in the US and mexico, which kinda ruined all my savings and credit card balance, so right now i just get the basics (powder, mascara) and one item at a time if its LE and im in love with it. (Petticoat.) i try to stay under 30€ a month right now, so i can pay off my credit card and slowly start saving again.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 29, 2008)

The best thing to do if you have an average salary is to make sure the bills have been paid and the savings have been put aside before you go to MAC so you have a realistic amount of what can be spent!
I stopped doing a few things that I used to do before MAC entered my life..
I drive less.. thanks to where my job is - downtown.. I take transit to work every day and try to take transit as much as I can instead of driving.. the amount of money I spend in gas has really gone down .. I also try to not eat out anymore.. better for the wallet and the body.


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 29, 2008)

I pay for mac, by working part time and my partner has a full time job. I also  splurge every now and again and then dont buy any for a while  i also dont drink or smoke, so i have extra money for makeup and stuff


----------



## Sario (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm a FT student and work PT, soon to be FT. Also, I'd say probably 90% of my makeup that's mac is from CCOs.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 29, 2008)

Truthfully, I can't afford it.  Doesn't stop me though.


----------



## pinkstar (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm an only child


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 29, 2008)

I only spend money on MAC....I don't have a shoe, purse, or clothing addiction to feed as well, so that leaves me lots of money for the pretty stuff


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 29, 2008)

I am 22, I went to school, got an education, and then got a well paying job. I currently live at home with my parents (who refuse to let me pay any rent) but I have bought a house with my boyfriend, we're just waiting for it to be built. I don't smoke, rarely drink, don't eat out, so I have quite a bit of extra cash. I am someone who  literally makes a budget every month and there is seriously a cell on my spreadsheet that says "MAC Budget". My boyfriend thinks it's funny, but I think it's sensible.  That's why I find this site so helpful, knowing what new collections are coming out, helps me to pick out what I really want, so I know what not to spend money on.


----------



## NauteeJo (Oct 29, 2008)

I try my best to budget but it never works. I end up going there with a set amount to spend.....while im there i double that amount (at least) and convince myself that its not a bad thing and that i do really need MORE makeup. Then i go home and show my mum my haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and hide it before my boyfriend sees it!


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 29, 2008)

i need to start working more because i just got my bill for my mastercard and after i pay that off i'll have $200 left in the bank


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 31, 2008)

i work full time and slowly built me a nice collection from the perm line so when new stuff comes out i look to see what i can dupe first. then if i like the packaging i may get a few items. but nowadays i just replace what i run out of.


----------



## saccharinity (Oct 31, 2008)

I work full time at a well paying job and live with my mom. I do have a car payment and student loans etc so I am paying bills but my boyfriend pays for most of my eating out/recreational activities. When buying makeup I mainly I try to practice restraint and only buy things I know I'll use not things I just think are pretty (so easy to say - so hard to actually do) 

And most importantly my three of my favorite words: cosmetic company outlet


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 31, 2008)

Budget all the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I maybe splurge every other month, more if there is something I like from the many collections that are appearing. However some people spend their cash on going out, clothes etc whereas I obviously buy clothes but not to a huge extent, and don't go out every weekend or anything. I do buy a lot of items from the CCOs or at the airports as I go on domestic flights quite regularly so MAC is a bit cheaper there.


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 31, 2008)

To save some money on mac, i've found that if i buy palettes for eyeshadows and blushes, you can save alot of money.
In australia, to depot eyeshadows it is $32, so for 15 its $480,
If you buy a palette the eyeshadows pan form are $23, so its $345 for 15. The palettes are $28.
Saves a lot of money!
Including the palette you save $107


----------



## greeneyes81 (Oct 31, 2008)

I make decent money (i'm in moving sales and it's always busy) so i'm usually able to buy what i want -- in moderation of course. My collection is so big mostly due to back 2 mac, ebay, and spending birthday/christmas/whatever gift money i get on MAC


----------



## archangeli (Oct 31, 2008)

PRO card discount and the warehouse sales ^____^"


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just don't buy very much at one time!


----------



## amber_j (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm well over 30, earn a decent wage, try and stick to a budget for 'fun stuff', and only buy MAC items I really need to complement what I already have. (Plus a couple of pretty things every year just for the heck of it!)


----------



## LP_x (Nov 2, 2008)

My fiance and I both work full time and I only buy MAC when the bills are paid. We don't smoke, only drink on special occasions, don't eat out regularly or have takeaways too often. Make-up is my vice, XBox is my fiance's.

I say 'we' because we pool our money for the rent, bills etc. We spend an equal amount on ourselves each month.


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 2, 2008)

gift. cards.

every year my bosses give me great gift cards to macy's and other shops so I go get buck wild at MAC in macy's and then go get a few books, or what not. hee!


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a job, I dont make that much but since Im in a long term relationship I hardl ever go out so most of my money goes to makeup, seriously I need new clothes badly but whenever i go looking i think "woah I could buy so much MAC for the price of that dress".


----------



## Monakhd (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everybody- I'm new here.. I work full-time and I've been collecting for a few years, like a lot of people on here. Now, I just set aside some money to buy the things I like from new LE collections (mac and bebe are my only addictions). The CCO's are also really good, which is where I do some of my shopping too. Personally, I'm not so proud of my collection just because I dont even use half the stuff I have-in this case, it's almost better to buy things one at a time and really enjoy its use.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm pretty much poor, haha. Nah, I am broke though. I started my collection by buying pigment samples online than I asked for MAC for every birthday, holiday, etc. and it adds up.  I do buy it time to time but only a few things at a time and i do save up for it.
I havent done a haul since my Macy's charge card days but plan on getting at least $50 or so as a birthday gift to me in Dec.


----------



## Preciouspink (Nov 5, 2008)

I save save save! Little by little and buy slightly used too!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Parents.....nuff said! lol*


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 6, 2008)

the bf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my extra monie$$$ lol. I used to work, but back then i wasn't a MAC addict :'(


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 6, 2008)

For me it`s one kind of products at a time.I have the face products(found& powder&concealer) and I `m almost done with the eyeshadows, meaning I got almost everything that i wanted from eyeshadows,  1 or 2 from new collections rare because i can duplicate them. One more order for those and then I`ll add some brushes to my collection, I`m in no hurry, they get plenty of products out there


----------



## User49 (Nov 6, 2008)

I work for mac... x


----------



## User49 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I have a job, I dont make that much but since Im in a long term relationship I hardl ever go out so most of my money goes to makeup, seriously I need new clothes badly but whenever i go looking i think "woah I could buy so much MAC for the price of that dress"._

 

OH MY GOSH this is me! I SERIOUSLY need to get some new shoes and clothes, but I find it so much less appealing than a new eyeshadow. Clothes are so expensive! And I find it really hard to find things I like or things that get me excited as much as mac make up. Isn't that sad!!!!


----------



## lovely333 (Nov 6, 2008)

It use to be easy I would set money aside from each check and do what I want. But now we have bought a new house and it is kicking my butt. My husband and I both have good jobs but the bills are crazy. So right now I am on a MAC diet and will be until after Christmas. I also have two kids so they tend to get first dibs on any saved money.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Nov 6, 2008)

since im a full-time student, my parents don't really want me to work and just focus on school, but they give me a monthly allowance for groceries and fun stuff...but i usually make sure i save enough of that allowance to buy MAC goodies...also i do _some_ freelance makeup work, but not enough to qualify for a pro card (i think?)...but i'm thinking about becoming a Cha Cha guide


----------



## slick (Nov 6, 2008)

pretty much I spend all my money i COULD be saving on MAC...lol.  seriously though, i need to start saving more.  i have a full time job and can manage all my bills (i do have a moderate amount of school debt) but all my extra play money seems to go to MAC.  part of my excuse is my hubby, who is still in school.  if he's not saving for a house then i'm not either =P.  (sort of a twisted way to think, right? lol).

i also buy in small hauls.  i would rather go the MAC counter every week and buy 1 item rather than buying several at once.  i think this allows me to truly think about my purchases.  my collection isn't entirely huge either....i mean, i do have plenty but if there is anything that i'm not using then up for swap/sale it goes!  i definitely don't buy MAC just to have it!


----------



## nursie (Nov 6, 2008)

i work and my husband works, but i have two teenagers and all the stuff that they 'need' comes before me. my best friend and i made a vow a couple of years ago to not buy any new clothes until we lost weight...so there was a couple of years that i didnt buy new clothes because i didnt lose the weight!!

but after that i evaluated how much stuff was in my closet. and cleaned it out and i will NEVER buy so many clothes again because i only end up wearing the same few things over and over anyway.  makeup became my addiction because it always FITS


----------



## QueenEmB (Nov 6, 2008)

Out of my wages!


----------



## foizzy (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_I tend to temp between different jobs at the weekends, it's really long hours and hard work but it pays off, I also study during the week. I was making like the equivalent of £250/$500 every 4 weeks really at my last job though. So I'd save most of it then spend the rest on MAC if there was some things I really wanted. I'm living with my parents right now whilst I study so I'm not really having to pay rent and stuff which helps.

I never usually buy lipsticks I b2m my e/s and blush empties for them usually and I always make good use of offer days at my local counter which is in Debenhams department store. Sometimes they have 10% off on Thursdays and have gift vouchers - I just for some through for £20 off when you spent over £80 or something.

I sometimes tend to buy off the girls and guys on here who have bought stuff they are no longer wanting, often that's cheaper and *I also go CCO shopping here in the UK* and in Orlando where I spend my Summers.

Birthdays/Christmas are also good - if people ask me what I'd like I might specify a MAC product or ask for gift cards._

 


where??!!!!


----------



## vkk013 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, I live on my salary, so.... buy something else less?

I pick only things that I really want and I don't have the similar color in my stock. If I feel like I'm not gonna use it, I don't buy it. This is really hard to do, but once one day you realize you have less saving than you should have and the rest are just a huge pile of makeup, that will do the trick.


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_seriously I need new clothes badly but whenever i go looking i think "woah I could buy so much MAC for the price of that dress"._

 
That's exactly what I do too!! And it's crazy that I think 4 eyeshadows are better to buy than a warm sweater for winter, lol xD


----------



## nongoma (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_
  I also go CCO shopping here in the UK and in Orlando where I spend my Summers.
_

 
I'm sorry to be nosey but we have CCO in the uk? Could you tell me where? I'd never heard of it.....

Would be a life saver!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you in advance


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2008)

now i'm working 6 days a week untill teh end of january whihc is pretty sucky but i sually spend that extra money on make up, matrix hair stuff, clothes and gifts for people. so even though i work my ass off it's worth it!  i'd never let myself get in debt just so i can have some mac though. but i'm usually pretty lucky and can get what i want...


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 9, 2008)

My momma!Haha.I'm an only child.


----------



## Prinsesa (Nov 12, 2008)

I get my MAC stuff for $5 a piece, lipgloss to foundation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really saves me a lot of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I cant really choose which ones I want so sometimes I trade with people


----------



## cetati (Nov 12, 2008)

Having a job.


----------



## rgs845 (Nov 13, 2008)

I work full time and live at home.  Other than my car payment/insurance, phone bill and a few credit cards, I don't really have any others to pay.  But I am still broke and most of my hauls are impulse buys, lol.  I will go to buy foundation and end up spending $200.


----------



## ktinagapay (Nov 13, 2008)

mac is actually NOT that bad if you think about it though. good quality


----------



## ktinagapay (Nov 13, 2008)

mac is actually NOT that bad if you think about it though. good quality makeup, and the lifetime of the product...so your paying what 16 dollars for a blacktrax, that thing lasts you like 4 months, eyeshadows can last up to a year or MORE and thats $14! i guess its just amazing to me because i use to work at lancome where their highest priced mascara is 45 *the vibrating one* and their foundations range from $40-$110 now thats crazyness! so yeah you may be paying a LITTLE more than drug brand cosmetics, but if you LOVE makeup and u want good quality, your getting your moneys worth!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 19, 2008)

i am also blessed with a great husband who has his own business, and when i have worked its usually for extra spending money, (usually around christmas) i worked all this year and just quit a couple of weeks ago because i can, and with every check i got i bought furniture, clothes like crazy for my kids husbnd and me, handbags, shoes, toys and of course makeup, i can still buy stuff of course but $1,600 extra a month in spending money is always fun!! (plus it helps that i can always get a good job because i'm a dental assistant)


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 

 
_I am a kept woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(no seriously, we do alright and my husband knows how much I love buying makeup, and he does like to buy his own toys too!)_

 

My thoughts exactly..


----------



## jdechant (Nov 20, 2008)

How do I afford my MAC?? 

I found a corner...its quite busy...I work IT!! ......

LOL..totally joking....Actually I kind of just spread it out..I don't get everything that I want all at once...(wish I could) but usually spend about 100 dollars a pay cheque...some months a bit more, some months a bit less..just depends on whats going on that month..


----------

